# hip dysplasia and raw?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I have a 18 month old Male who, unfortunately, has been diagnosed with Dysplasia. I have been feeding him raw since he was about 13 months old, but i want to know of any good additives for meat to help with pain, inflammation, and just discomfort. Currently he eats either Beef, Chicken, turkey, or pork. With liver given 2 times a week. Is there any supplements or just something from the grocery store or pharmacy to add to make his bones 'last longer' and stronger? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see good results with Dasuquinn w/MSM. Call your butcher and ask for the trachea when they butcher cows. I dehydrate them and give as a treat.

the problem is HD is the arthritis. You need to keep the inflammation down and supplement with things that are naturally in the joint...glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, HA. Turmeric and Bromelain are good for inflammation,


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I see good results with Dasuquinn w/MSM. Call your butcher and ask for the trachea when they butcher cows. I dehydrate them and give as a treat.
> 
> the problem is HD is the arthritis. You need to keep the inflammation down and supplement with things that are naturally in the joint...glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM, HA. Turmeric and Bromelain are good for inflammation,


Thank you,but Would you be able to give me a link where to buy these things at? I would really appreciate it =]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do a google search. Many places sell them, amazon, vitacost,etc.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazon sells Dasequin and many other supplements. I also like GlycoFlex, Cosequin and Liquid Health. All can be purchased from Amazon or retailers like 1800petmeds. I've seen some of these supplements in pet stores. 

Trachea, knuckle bones and cartilage would be good. Ask for it at the butcher or your raw supplier. 

I like Zukes hip chews and Salmon oil also. You can get that at your pet store or online.


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

What do you guys think of the dried trachea chews? 

like this: Bravo Dried Beef Trachea Natural Dog Chew - Product Reviews and Prices - Shopping.com


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have fed Merrick Moo Tubes before. They are similar to the ones you linked. They don't last very long, but the dogs like them. Raw would last longer and the nutrients would be in their natural form.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

dehydrated and ground trachea
Tefco....Benefits of Feeding Raw...The 100% Natural Raw Feeding Diet...718-745-5537


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depending on where you are located in MI you can get trachea from Raw Dogs Plus in Jackson: Home Page

Or My Pet Carnivore: My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey

I also feed a mix of tripe, trachea and gullet that my dogs really like from both suppliers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my pet carnivore delivers to many area's in OH,IL, and MI. I also get the tripe w/ gullet and trachea(though, my dogs don't have hip problems)...I think it has more benefits than plain tripe and better fresh/frozen than dehydrated.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jane, I also find that mixture doesn't smell as bad as the plain tripe.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Anita11811 said:


> Thank you,but Would you be able to give me a link where to buy these things at? I would really appreciate it =]


 
Curcumin + Boswellia (and piperine for better absorption) can be purchased direct or on Amazon: Premium 1000 Boswellin + Curcumin C3 1000mg 90 Tabs Boswellin + Curcumin | SimplyPure Boswelliin Anti Inflamation | joint Health support


Lots of folks have been happy with Dasuquin w/ MSM. Did not help my dog though.  

Arthrix Plus HA is worth a try too has MSM, Glucosomine, low molecular weight chondroiton, Cetyl Myristoleate and ester C with amounts of each listed per tablet ( a lot of companies don't tell you what dose of each ingredient your dog is getting). It's made in the USA as well. Available direct or on amazon.

ARTHRIX Plus HA contains MSM, glucosamine, chondroitin, hyaluronic acid, cetyl myristoleate and Ester C to help dogs and cats with joint problems


Fish oil high in Omega three EPA such as Iceland Pure also available on amazon: Products

Best to you and your dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

..and to add collagen in doses (I think the trachea is a source) but if you want to use a high quality gelatin that may be beneficial as well.

This can be purchased on Amazon, I get the beef kind in the orange canister:

Home page

(p.s. the curcumin noted in my above post is the active ingredient derived from the tumeric spice)


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Chicken feet are also very good.


----------

